# gpt or gpart in sysinstall



## juedan (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello to the forum,

is in FreeBSD 8 sysinstall gpt/gpart used for creating the slices?

Thanks for your answers.

Best regards.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 5, 2009)

no, if you want gpt, you'll have to imporvise....
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538

read man for gpart()


----------

